# Best buffets in Vegas, especially seafood



## Purseval (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking for good buffets during our Vegas vacation but especially seafood.  We will have a car so location isn't important.  Also if you could recommend any places for discounts or if the Entertainment book is actually worth it that would be helpful.  TIA


----------



## Karen G (Jul 9, 2011)

*Our favorite is the M Resort*

Our favorite buffet is at the M Resort in Henderson at St. Rose Parkway and LV Blvd. just off the I-5 freeway.  Their seafood buffet is at dinner on Fridays and all day Saturday and Sunday.

If you're interested in just the regular buffet, which is wonderful, there's a special on Wednesdays for people age 50 and over who have a players card (free to sign up). The buffet is 2-for-1 or half price for single diners. Details are here.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 9, 2011)

We like the seafood buffet at Caesar's.


----------



## janckenn (Jul 9, 2011)

My favorite buffet is at the Wynn, especially on Sunday with champagne.
No trip of mine to Vegas is complete without brunch at the Wynn.
To me, it's even better than the Bellagio buffet.


----------



## resortraveler (Jul 9, 2011)

One of the best on a budget is at Planet Hollywood-there are online coupons for $5 off of lunch and they have very fresh food, nice variety, not much seafood, but some.  We went to the big, popular seafood one ( I believe at the Rio) and it was so overpriced, awful bright lighting, cafeteria like.  I couldn't believe there was a line.  Save your money and go to a good seafood restaurant.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 10, 2011)

A couple months back, I noticed a number of the hotels were offering $30 per day/per person food passes to their buffets.  Essentially you could return to the buffet to eat as many times as you liked within a 24 hour time period.  I definitely remember Luxor was a participating hotel.  Business is way down in Vegas and casinos are offering unusual deals like the 24-hour buffet pass.

I wouldn't recommend Entertainment Book for Vegas.  The're simply to many places for low cost food alternatives in the casinos especially on Freemont Street 

As noted above Rio Hotel has an all you can eat seafood buffet, including lobster but it is expensive as buffets go and I've heard mixed reviews.  For quality try SeaBlue at MGM.


----------



## Purseval (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm going to have to go for the advice of a local and try the one in Henderson.  Great tips from everyone.  We can walk to the Bellagio and Wynn to check their buffets out.  We have 5 days and I'm not into gambling so I'll probably spend a lot of time eating and watching my wife try her luck out.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 10, 2011)

We enjoy the buffet at the Paris, they have sous chefs in front of small stations constantly cooking up small amounts of food (for a buffet) for each region of France.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2011)

chickenfoot said:


> A couple months back, I noticed a number of the hotels were offering $30 per day/per person food passes to their buffets.


 Here's the deal on the 24-hour pass. The price has gone up. Business isn't quite as bad as people like to think! Notice that you get the lower price if you have a players card (free to sign up).


----------



## Emi (Jul 10, 2011)

Great suggestions.

What is the best buffet for alaskian snow crab legs? Many places are cutting them in half and it's dry.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2011)

Purseval said:


> Also if you could recommend any places for discounts



Here's a deal on a great discount for Phantom tickets at the Venetian. It's good through Sept. 14. Even if you've seen The Phantom of the Opera on Broadway, this production is better, IMHO.

Check goldstar.com for discounted tickets to other shows. The  Tix4Tonight booths around town offer discounts, too. Click on Sneak Peeks on that website to see what shows were offered yesterday. On that list, I highly recommend LeReve and Jubilee. Other show recommendations would include George Wallace at the Flamingo, Jersey Boys at the Palazzo, & Barry Manilow at Paris.


----------



## zazz (Jul 10, 2011)

Te Rio Seafood buffet is the best and largest quantity of Seafood.  Not to be confused with Rio's Carnival World Buffet.  

I usually will do breakfast at Paris.  Spice Market is one of the better buffets in Vegas for lunch or dinner.  

I found the All-Day Buffet to be a great deal.  Managed to get four meals a couple of times because it runs 24 hours from the time you bought it.  Since it isn't as pricey as a single buffet, I don't feel as much pressure to eat on a given trip.  I could always slip into a buffet for a quick snack too if there was no line.

The Luxor and Excalibur had an All-Day buffet as well.  Never tried it.  But I heard that buffet includes beer in the price at Luxor.  Its just too far away for me and the thought of eating at Excalibur is frightening.


----------



## Purseval (Jul 10, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Here's a deal on a great discount for Phantom tickets at the Venetian.



Thank you.  Any other deals or specials you hear of please share them with us.  I see lots of coupons offered on Ebay but I assume they are just locals going around and collecting them from the different casinos.  It would be nice to eliminate the middle man.



Karen G said:


> Here's the deal on the 24-hour pass.



Would you recommend this instead of the seafood buffet you mentioned in Henderson?


----------



## Emi (Jul 11, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Here's the deal on the 24-hour pass. The price has gone up. Business isn't quite as bad as people like to think! Notice that you get the lower price if you have a players card (free to sign up).



Hi Karen

Buffet looks great. I did not see where you get a discount for signing up. please direct me.

thanks
Amy


----------



## Purseval (Jul 11, 2011)

Emi said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Buffet looks great. I did not see where you get a discount for signing up. please direct me.
> 
> ...



When you click on the deal, if you look in the top right corner you will see something that says *Total Rewards*  Click on that then click on *Join*


----------



## rjp123 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gotta love Vegas - 24 hours of food for $45!  and free drinks to boot!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 11, 2011)

Emi said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Buffet looks great. I did not see where you get a discount for signing up. please direct me.
> 
> ...


You must go get a players card at whichever casino you want to sign up in.  Just ask for the location when you get there. You should sign up at one of the casinos that is participating in the all-day buffet pass program.  If you sign up online, you'll still need to pick up the actual players card at the rewards desk.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 11, 2011)

Purseval said:


> Would you recommend this instead of the seafood buffet you mentioned in Henderson?


I haven't tried the other buffets, but since you'll have a car, why not do both! Then, when you get back home, let us know what you thought of all of them.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd recommend the 'M' resort's. Especially Friday's buffet. You might (we did and liked it) go to the 'Tina Martini' show- http://www.themresort.com/blog/tag/chef-tina-martini/ kind of a Food Network cooking demo/show then the buffet is included. Did anyone mention that at 'M', beer and wine are included in the buffet price.

Jim Ricks


----------



## izzykool (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't been in a few years, but the Mandalay Bay has an awesome spread with great King Crab legs in addition to a superb variety of various styles of cuisine.  They also have an excellent Omelet and cooked to order pasta chef!  Excellent!


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 11, 2011)

rjp123 said:


> Gotta love Vegas - 24 hours of food for $45!  and free drinks to boot!



Clearly an attempt to stimulate business.  UNLV has been collecting gaming since 1985.  For strip hotels exclusively, in 2010 total revenues were down $2.6B from their peak of $15.8B in 2007   Fortunately as consumers we can get some great deals

http://gaming.unlv.edu/abstract/lv_revenues.html


----------



## Purseval (Jul 13, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Here's a deal on a great discount for Phantom tickets at the Venetian. It's good through Sept. 14. Even if you've seen The Phantom of the Opera on Broadway, this production is better, IMHO.



We booked this.  They are mezzanine seats.  With taxes and fees it comes to $124 and change.  Can't wait to see it as my wife is a huge Phantom fan.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 13, 2011)

Purseval said:


> We booked this.  They are mezzanine seats.  With taxes and fees it comes to $124 and change.  Can't wait to see it as my wife is a huge Phantom fan.


:whoopie: That's very cool. Let me know how you like it. We thought it was fantastic and we loved it!


----------



## Kd311 (Jul 15, 2011)

*LV Advisor Coupon Book has Great Deals*

If you join Anthony Curtis' Las Vegas Advisor online membership ($35 for a year) you get a coupon book that has lots of 2 for 1 buffets and other deals. We drove to pick it up at their offices just off Tropicana.  If you go to the LV Advisor web site, you can see what is in the coupon book before you go, and before you purchase.  I have been to LV three times this year, and have gotten a lot of use out of it.

I too love the buffet at the M Resort, and the buffet at the Wynn.  Neither are in the LVA coupon book, but they are great buffets!

Also, I subscribe to Restaurants.com e-mail notifications.  They often have 80% off their gift certificates, and there are lots of LV strip area restaurants.  We got a $25 gift certificate for House of Blues for $2.  With the cover and our meal (including a drink), it was $30 for two including tip (using the certificate).  Great deal and great music!

We also love Tix4Tonite (ticket desk just inside Bill's if you are staying at Flamingo; outside Peppermill if you are staying at the Strip property).  If you aren't totally fixed on a particular show, you can get great deals!


----------



## Purseval (Aug 10, 2011)

We ended up going to a cheap buffet at the Palace Station, a nice one at Paris and the seafood buffet at Rio.  The one at Paris was our favorite.  The seafood buffet at Rio had good food but the atmosphere at Paris was so much nicer it made the top of our list.  Since we did Rio we skipped Henderson but it will be at the top of our list for the next visit.

Phantom of the Opera was very good, beautifully staged and a great cast.  If you have the time it is well worth the money.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 11, 2011)

Purseval, thanks for reporting back. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 11, 2011)

My favorite buffet is at Planet Hollywood.  My favorite seafood buttet is Te Rio at Rio.  I also enjoy the buffets at The Mirage and Luxor.


----------

